# How do you get you status(belt) to go up???



## Clint Strickland (Dec 15, 2005)

Hey all,

        I was wondering how do you get youre status(belt) to go up any?????


----------



## bignick (Dec 15, 2005)

Keep posting....more posts, the higher your "rank" becomes

Also, don't forget to check the forum support area for answers to a lot of questions...I believe you can find the actual numbers for each belt there...


----------



## terryl965 (Dec 15, 2005)

Post and post and post and one day you'll be a BB here as well.
Terry


----------



## arnisador (Dec 15, 2005)

It's based on post count...I think there's a specific list in the FAQ section. Here we go:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=5312


----------



## still learning (Dec 15, 2005)

Hello, The status is not so important.  Most important is sharing and participation.  Hopefully you will be able to share your knowledge and gain some.

We are all here to share and care............Aloha


----------

